# How much would you pay to ensure that you retain all ten digits for life?



## geraldvg

Enjoyed your post, Harry, and you've put me back on a safer track. I'd about talked myself out of spending the money for a GRR-Ripper since I'm going to try to force myself to use the guard on the SawStop Pro that's in the mill for me. Your reminder about the jointer and router table have put the GR200Y and its accessories back on my "to buy" list.

As I noted in my first post, after nearly 50 years, I have the opportunity to upgrade my shop (Dr said I had to quit flying and his logic for that is feeding right into supporting the shop upgrade. The sale of my little plane is providing the funds and floor space.). Promising my wife a new sewing machine out of the deal isn't hurting anything, either. Now, if I can just get a new layout worked out, I can get on with it.

Thanks again for the reminder.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

G'day, Harry. That sure is a nice tool to control the wood going through the saw. I know what he means in the video about the wood lifting up sometimes when the kerf closes and pinches the wood. However, I should make a video on how I use the simple push sticks I make- I have a PVC pipe full of them.
In the video, he uses a push stick behind the part and right next to the fence. Not a good idea!! I push behind the piece and right next to where the blade will cut.That "torques" the piece into the fence. Also I always use 2 pusher sticks. The one in my left hand is pushing the part to the fence but can also hold it down if it should want to lift. I have a V in the ends that acts like fingers so Mine are far away. Use of riving knife can prevent the pinching of the wood, but most of us take them off as well as the guard.

There are a lot of safety features for tools if you want to spend the money. I do like the rubber grippers on the Jointer- use them all the time for down pressure and forward pressure and they keep my hands high above the cutter.
Thanks for the post! It may save someone a few fingers!!!!!! Good review!!..........Cheers, Jim


----------



## Ottacat

People should take the time to watch a couple of the videos. These are not just push blocks but rather a true innovation in safety. The blocks have adjustable gripping pads that allow the blade to ride between them. This allows the workpiece to be fully supported on both sides through the cut with your hands safely away. This allows some cuts to be done both better and safer than before.

A good example is slicing up the lamination for an end-grain cutting board. The strips all need to be the same width. Most will use a big cross-cut sled with a stop. However others do this directly on the tablesaw against the fence (watch Marc do it this way in his Wood Whisper video on making an end-grain cutting board). If you use the Grr-ripper then you can do this cut with fence but it will be both much safer and you will have the added bonus of virtually no burning because the workpiece is better supported.


----------



## devann

Two thumbs up Harry, well done. Improvements in equipment and techniques have made us safer. But at the end of the day it's the amount of attention that we *pay* to what we are doing that will ultimately make us safer.


----------



## harry1

Of course Jim, a splitter isn't necessary when using the GRR-Ripper because the wood on BOTH sides of the blade are held perfectly in place, so for those who do remove the splitter and/or guard I would think that a GRR-Ripper is essential


----------



## oldretiredjim

I use the Grr-ripper all the time. It takes a little time to set up but it gets me thru some "hairy" cuts.


----------



## CharlesA

Grr-ripper recommends the grr-ripper and a splitter. I use their MJ splitter.


----------



## DocSavage45

Harry,

You didn't give it a Rating? LOL! I'll put it on my list. Safety before finishing a project.


----------



## uncledavid

Hey, Thanks for the links Harry…


----------



## PurpLev

Harry - if I may - your last picture showing how you hold the gripper makes me cringe… for even better safety, it is best not to have you fingers INSIDE the grip , but rather outside of it, and simply guide the push block with the palm of your hand over it. that way - if worst comes to play and the pushblock/grriper snags on something and is pulled away it won't take your hand/fingers with it.

just me $0.02


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Harry!

Very good!*

In the past, I always thought they were dependent upon magnetic forces… thus, if one had an aluminum or wood, etc. work tops, it would not work.

Then, you come along with this great Review and Opens my eyes to what it really is!

*Does NOT use magnets at all and does NOT depend on anything magnetic!*

In order for me to NOT forget this, I have updated my website... and as soon as I can fit it into my budget, I will!

*Thank you very much!*


----------



## GregD

I am also a big fan of these things. They work best if the table top is nice and slick.


----------



## CharlesA

*PurpLev* I see your point, but I think the whole point of the Grr-ripper is control, and not gripping it would lesson control. I do know that MicroJig demonstrates it with a full grip.


----------



## helluvawreck

I like these and consider them to be a great safety measure.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## revanson11

I am very happy with both my Gripper and MJ Splitter. Great products at an affordable price.


----------



## Thinkerf

Excellent Harry - I have two of these in my shop and I wouldn't be without them. I have had a couple of those things happen (the ones we don't talk about) and I know just how unexpectedly fast it can happen - these prevent those situations. The older we get the more precious our appendages become LOL. Thinkerf.


----------



## Jeff28078

Good review. I've had mine for several years and use them from time to time. I have to emphasize what Purplev said, though. Like anything fed through a table saw, it can catch on the back end of the blade. Take it from my own experience those things can fly through the workshop. Be careful where you hold it. Great device otherwise.


----------



## harry1

Providing that the fence is parallel to the blade, I can't imagine a situation where kick-back can occur when using the GRR-Ripper. I didn't mean to imply that the splitter should be removed when using the GRR-Ripper,only that there are saw tables including my own where the splitter is far too tall for the GRR-Ripper to pass in which case because the GRR-Ripper holds the wood firmly on both sides of the blade it is still very safe with no chance of the gap closing so long as sufficient pressure is applied to the GRR-Ripper.
I wonder if anyone noticed that the fence on my TRITON table saw is to the left of the blade, whilst it's physically possible to move it to the right, the calibrations become useless. I believe that there are a few other saw-tables set up like this and if that is the case then I would suggest a small modification in design of the stabilizing plate which comes with the GR-200. The first shot shows how the set-up would be on a table with the fence to the right of the blade, notice the hook on the stabilizing plate how it can be used to assist pushing the wood. In the second shot it's set up for my table with the fence to the left of the blade and shows that the hook cannot be utilized. Note also how the handle can be skewed to achieve a more even downward pressure.
In my usual humble opinion, this device should receive maximum publicity because I'm certain that there are multi-thousands of woodworkers around the world who are not aware of the existence of the GRR-Ripper.


----------



## Ottacat

For long rip cuts, especially in thicker boards I always use a full blade guard. When the pressure in a board gets released the GRR-ripper would never hold it.

Of course the bandsaw is the best alternative followed by a short fence tablesaw setup if you must rip thick, long boards on the tablesaw.

While I completely love and use mine, I view the GRR-ripper as a tool for crosscuts or ripping relatively short stock.


----------



## harry1

For long boards TWO GRR-Rippers are the way to go as shown in some of the videos, when it's a case of hand over hand, in fact I mentioned in my review that I would probably end up with two GRR-Rippers.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for sharing that Harry.


----------



## longgone

I have had one of these for years and love it…wouldn't be without it.


----------



## JoesBetterHalf

I was terrified of the table saw until my husband bought one of these. I feel much safer using it now.


----------



## zzzzdoc

I have several of these. I use them all the time on the table saw, jointer, and router table. Indispensable, especially on narrow rip cuts. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Harry.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I'm sure it's a good safety tool, but I agree, the video is illustrating exactly how NOT to use a shop made push stick.
This is table Saw basics 101.
You must be exerting force that pushes the material both through the blade, AND AGAINST the fence, not away from it.

when you can't do that, you should be using one or more a feather-boards to do that job.


----------



## woodNfish

My Grippers are one of the best tool purchases I ever made. I have two Grippers and I use them almost everytime I use my table saw. Having two of them allows you to "walk" a work piece past the blade. I stand at the side of my saw, not behind it, and walk the piece through. With the Gripper may hands are fully shielded from the blade. By standing to the side I am easily able to push the work firmly against the fence as I also push it past the blade. I also use them with my table router and sometimes on the joiner. If you don't own a pair of Grippers, you should.

And for cyberdyne who said you need featherboards - no you don't. In fact you can't use them if you are using the Gripper because they would be in the way. I haven't seen the utube videos, but you are wrong on every point about the Grippers.


----------



## Vincent

I agree with the positive comments on this product. I use mine in conjunction with the MJ splitter and they work as advertised. I purchased mine at the Woodworking shows a few years ago and have not been disappointed. The Grr-rippers can be fitted with legs as narrow as 1/8" as well as a variety of other accessories that include chip deflectors, stabilizing plates and ways to join two Grr-rippers together. They are my go to tool when working on the tablesaw.


----------



## marcbousquet

I bought a pair of these at a woodworking show a few years ago.


----------



## EEngineer

How much would you pay to ensure that you retain all ten digits for life?

A lot of attention!


----------



## harry1

Unfortunately distractions occur so it's sensible to have extra precautions in place don't you think?

marcbousquet, What is YOUR opinion of the GRR-Ripper?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Those jigs look very good!

I would also pay ATTENTION to keep what I have!  LOL


----------



## harry1

Joe, I'm sure that all the many woodworkers who have over the years lost fingers or parts thereof would normally be paying attention but it only takes a few milli -seconds of distraction for such a thing to happen. Your emails have been sparse lately!


----------



## JoeLyddon

Harry… I try to keep my mind on the CUT 200% of the time…

... have been a little extra busy lately…

Thank you for your emails…


----------



## robscastle

Harry,

I can only agree, however I cannot buy them in Brisbane QLD yet the agent Northwood tools closed up and the business that took over still cannot get their act together.

I even contacted the inventor directly to voice my concerns.


----------



## harry1

I was impatient and got mine from America at a freight cost of about $35.00!


----------



## Warren1971

We are now distributing the Microjig Grr-Ripper in Australia Robert and if anyone else is looking just go to www.onewood.com.au , fantastic review as well Harry.

Cheers
Warren - www.onewood.com.au


----------



## harry1

I'm sure Warren that you won't mind if I post your URL on routerforums.com Harry


----------

